# CPU Power Phase Control



## AnonHome1234 (8. August 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand diese Setting erklären?
Zur Auswahl steht

Standard (aktuell eingestellt)
Optimiert
Extrem

Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären und ist diese Einstellung schädlich für meinen Prozessor?


----------



## Westcoast (8. August 2013)

CPU Power Phase Control steuert spannungen am board. wird manchmal bei starkem oc eingesetzt, auf extreme kann es zu instabilitäten führen.
wie kommst du darauf auf optimiert oder extreme dass du weniger vebrauchst? womit gemessen?


----------



## DP455 (9. August 2013)

Das klingt schlüssig:



> *CPU Power Phase Control*: Controls  		the _CPU Power Phase Control_ to decide if the CPU VRM should reduce the  		number of active phases (Standard / Optimized / Extreme / Manual Adjust)  		to allow better power efficiency when the system idles down. Once set to  		Manual Adjust mode, user can also define how fast the PWM phase should  		vary with respect to the loading applied on it (Ultra Fast / Fast /  		Medium / Regular)...



Quelle: http://www.ocaholic.ch 

Der Einfluss auf den Stromverbrauch sollte sich aber trotzdem in Grenzen halten...​

​


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. August 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf auf optimiert oder extreme dass du weniger vebrauchst? womit gemessen?


 
Ich hab eben mein Offset auf einen Wert gesetzt, wo er im Prime normal direkt gefreezt wäre, er läuft bis dato noch.
Also ich meine die Spannung auf die CPU.

Kann mir noch jemand was zur VCCSA und PCH Setting sagen, wozu sind diese?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

